# Simple Action beim Speichern in Eclipse...



## bygones (24. Nov 2009)

Hi,

wo muss ich mich einhaengen, wenn ich ein Plugin erstellen will, dass beim Speichern (Ctrl + S, Save-Button etc) eine Aktion ausfuehrt ? (sagen wir mal n ausgabe in die Console macht)

Danke

PS: jaja ich muss mir mal in ruhe die plugins doku anschauen


----------



## Wildcard (24. Nov 2009)

Beim Speichern von allen Editoren, oder deinen eigenen?
Für alle funktioniert das AFAIK nicht, es sei denn du überbügelst den Handler Global. Da wäre ein Resource Change Listener vielleicht das richtige.


----------



## bygones (25. Nov 2009)

im java editor meine ich...

andere möglichen editoren interessieren mich nicht.

sorry dass ich das nicht gleich dazuschrieb


----------

